# First cheese run on new build



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

Started at 10:30am, one hour in.

Doing Sam's choice string cheese from Wal Mart. This is my first run cold smoking on my new build and I always appreciate the forgiveness of string cheese.

After a little struggle on startup, now maintaining 85* with the smoke generator creating most of the heat.

Brisk north wind, and I'm in the south side of the house. Getting some wind block, but still swirling.

Currently sunny and 22* outside.














*wooden box is in there seasoning in the smoke*


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 23, 2022)

Uh OhHHH.. I don't understand why your using heat on cheese...  has it all melted and run down through everything yet ??


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Uh OhHHH.. I don't understand why your using heat on cheese...  has it all melted and run down through everything yet ??



Nope, stay below 90* and it won't melt. 

I've tried colder temps with string cheese in the past and felt like I yielded better results with some heat.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 23, 2022)

I think that Keiths question pertains to your saying, in your original post, that your smoker was running at 185*.

Agree with you that most all cheeses, and even butter, will survive to 80* - 90*, at least they have so far in my 15 years of cheese smoking.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> I think that Keiths question pertains to your saying, in your original post, that your smoker was running at 185*.



Thanks for catching the typo! Did not notice that even when I was proof reading. 

I have corrected and edited. 

Thanks!


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

All done and vacuum sealed.
Initial taste test is great!

I will be letting a handful rest in a zip lock bag for a couple of days and the rest I'll freeze.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 23, 2022)

Looks like you got nice color on it.  I've never smoked string cheese.  Gonna give it a try.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 23, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Looks like you got nice color on it.  I've never smoked string cheese.  Gonna give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.



Low moisture, very forgiving. I like the Walmart brand or Kraft string cheese.

Those two tend to have the best consistency and classic string to them for my liking.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice work! Have to say I was a little disappointed you didn’t smoke them at 185! Schadenfreude just won’t grow out of me!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 23, 2022)

whitegardens said:


> Low moisture, very forgiving. I like the Walmart brand or Kraft string cheese.
> 
> Those two tend to have the best consistency and classic string to them for my liking.



Thanks.  I'll check those out.


----------

